

Blogs for Those Who Love Design - coglethorpe
http://webdesignledger.com/resources/20-excellent-blogs-for-those-who-love-design

======
coglethorpe
I may as well "Ask HN" while this is on page 1. Do you all do your own
designs, or hire out? Who do you hire? A friend and I are both looking to
design our layout for our projects and are unimpressed by what we've seen,
including 99 Designs. Any suggestions are welcome.

------
billydean
Can we please keep these types of posts out of HN? "20 blah blah blah", "140
ways to be rich yesterday" -- we don't need another
<http://delicious.com/popular>

